# Quidco Increase SkyDigital Sub Cashback to £60



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

For anyone using a Tivo with Freeview in an area with a terminally dodgy Freeview signal or alternatively looking at a £200 Aerial Upgrade to get a decent Freeview signal (as my mother would be) you might be interested to know that Quidco have just increased their Cashback on a new Sky subscription to £60.

So if you go for a basic Sky sub with only 2 Mixes this comes out at £15 x 12 = £180 minus £60 = £120 after which you can desubscribe yet resubscribe to Sky at any time for the odd month if you need to.

Just thought that some of you with lousy Freeview reception and no chance of it being fixed for 4 or 5 more years might feel like finally biting the bullet on this........

I should mention that Quidco charge a £5 per year sub but still worth it in view of the huge cashback on offer here. And as a Quidco customer I can confirm they are reliable and do pay up.

More details at www.quidco.com/sky-digital/


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Quidco have been £60 for a while.

Take a look at

http://www.hotukdeals.com/?merchant...lter=All&status_filter=Active&order_by=Newest

Loads of deals, we have a free SKY+ code (Saves £199) also recent half price subscription for 12 months with free install.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

6022tivo said:


> Take a look at
> 
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/?merchant...lter=All&status_filter=Active&order_by=Newest
> 
> Loads of deals, we have a free SKY+ code (Saves £199) also recent half price subscription for 12 months with free install.


Some strange codes in the text of those offers making some of it in to a hard to understand gibberish.

I will tell my sister to ring up threatening to cancel and get Sky+ installed for free.

I wonder if after July 1st you will be able to get Sky+ installed for free and £60 Cashback? Or is it just the subscription charge for Sky+ they are removing?

As to Quidco they were offering £55 in January when Sky were doing the first 3 months at half price. But then they cut it to £50 in March or so and only lately has it gone back up to £60.

With regards to the HotDeals Sky thing don't they have a way to check if you are a member of staff in the company concerned?


----------

